# Anonymous Egg Sharer here!! (London)



## Mrscollins2b (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi,

I have been excepted on a egg sharer program and am keen to start.....

I am currently at the lister but am willing to go to another clinic in London or Surrey. It will be anonymous as thats the rules. so if there is anyone who is interested then if you mail me your ref numbers and I will contact the clinic and go from there.

I am 26 years old, white/British, brown hair and blue eyes. I have 2 children already and the the reason I am sharing is because my fiancee was born without a vas defrens so cant have his own biological child without Sperm aspiration and ICSI.

I have had all of the relevent tests they are all normal and all my scans have been great!!!!

I am aware that you are to disclose any relevent information to the recipient and for me that is that my first child has mild Autism. My second child does not have it. I  am happy to answer any questions about it as there are other relevent factors that are very significant and I can provide the clinic with medical notes. 

Thanks for reading xx


----------



## Mrscollins2b (Jun 1, 2009)

By relevent factors I mean my child's delivery and the fact my child was born a Angel and given back to me so there are are notes to show where the Autism came from and it points to the delivery, also there is no other history of Autism in the family.


----------

